# Million Marijuana March on Monday April 20th, 2009



## MillionMarijuanaMarch (Mar 27, 2009)

In conjunction with 4:20....

There is a new movement going on that is going to break the ice on Marijuana reform, there is no more sit back and get laughed at by presidential question and answer session, it is time for at least 1/25th or 1 Million of America's 25 Million pot smokers to start acting and show American Lawmakers that we do not stand to being laughed at for proposing the COMPLETE legalization if Marijuana. The goal is to get a bill passed through US Congress and signed into law by President Barack Obama by December 31st, 2009 (The end of this year). This new law needs to have language that makes it legal for anyone possessing up to 10 Marijuana Plants or 10 pounds of processed Marijuana completely legal in The United States. I think most can agree this is a fair law that allows American citizens to grow 10 plants for themselves, three (3) crop cycles a year for personal use. This will allow non-criminal related Marijuana Users to have easy access to their own Marijuana or trade/buy from friends or acquaintances who are more experienced in growing Marijuana. It is time to bring this issue to President Obama and Congress' backyard!

*Here are the details of The Million Marijuana March*

*Who:* Everyone. Medicinal Marijuana Patients, Recreational Marijuana Smokers, Activists, Victims of DEA Raids, Victims of street crime from violent drug dealers due to prohibition creating this Black Market, Non Marijuana Users who wish to allow the right to choose what people due with their bodies, Libertarians, Scientists, Students, Politicians.

Who is not invited: The DEA or police looking for easy busts or profiling of Marijuana Activists and Marijuana Users, The Office of Nationl Drug Control Policy (ONDCP), which is coincidentally right down the street.

*What:* What is the purpose? To raise awareness that The War on Marijuana is absurd, costly, violent, oppressive and unconstitutional. 

*Where:* The National Mall in Washington, DC. 7th Street N.W. Washington, DC

*When:* Monday April 20th, 2009 (4/20). 8AM - 8PM. People can stay an extra 4 hours and participate in a "midnight vigil" for the innocent victims who lost their lives from the War on Marijuana.

*Why:* America needs reform on its Marijuana policies. For far too long, Marijuana has been grouped into the same categories as other drugs and it is time to separate these drug from Marijuana. We are now renaming the "War on Drugs" when referring to Marijuana solely, to "The War on Marijuana". This helps make the demonizing campaign against Marijuana ineffective because cocaine, heroin, methamphetamine and other drugs cannot be used in "The War on Marijuana". Until now, we were unable to see how silly the "War on Marijuana" is because other drugs were grouped into Marijuana's category. Now that a spade is a spade and it is "The War on Marijuana", politicians can't spin the facts on Marijuana's harmlessness to society and American's health.

*How:* Come by bus, plane, car or take the metro. There are plenty of places to stay in DC and as this Million Marijuana March picks up, people will open their homes up for those wanting to attend the event in the DC Area.

Lets see 1 Million Americans at The National Mall on April 20th, 2009! Lets show lawmakers this is not something to be laughed at about, we are serious!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 27, 2009)

10 Plats aint shit. If its legal, why put a limit. No, I do not support this further restrictions of my Dagw-given right to the pursuit of happiness


----------



## alleyezonme (Mar 29, 2009)

i actually think.. they woodnt let 10 plants fly .. especially if you tell them 10 pounds of dry processred marijuana.. ur better off sticking with plants and not letting them know how much you can harvest.. who the fuck personally needs 10 lbs for themselves.. seriously... thats how its going to be looked at...


----------



## Bsampson (Mar 29, 2009)

I bet im talking for a lot more than just me by saying i would love having 10 pounds and or 10 plants any time


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Mar 29, 2009)

Im down....Ill be trying to get to d.c. for 420...


----------



## powerisknowlege (Mar 30, 2009)

This sounds good, I know more than ten pounds sounds better but come on, If you can get away with ten pounds, AWESOME.


----------



## 4204l1f3 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm gonna try to make this. My wife likes the idea.


----------



## chronicj69 (Apr 1, 2009)

im down! unfortuantely i live on the west coast. i think there needs to be a march everywere. think there are so many people that do not have the time nor the money to make it to dc. on 420. get the word out let everyone know, shit we can even organize local support groups that can support them on 420 else were in the US. if we all act together there bound to legalize it. there are so many of us. lol UPS we stand!! ( UNITED POT SMOKERS)


----------



## crassevolution (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree chronic. Ill do my part. Rise up!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

10 plants or 10 POUNDS

.... wow those numbers really dont make sense
even the medi-states is like 12 plants, 8 ounces or somethin .... but 10 POUNDS ?


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 3, 2009)

if u know how to grow u can harvest a pound from each plant....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 3, 2009)

...outside monsters ya......

thats not the point tho


----------



## z3r08urn (Apr 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ...outside monsters ya......
> 
> thats not the point tho




Indeed. You don't "legalize" and then restrict how many you can have. Arms are legal, and there is no restriction on how many rifles or pistols you can own. There is no restriction on how many heads of lettuce you can have growing in your back yard.

Legalization, or keep it illegal. There should be no middle ground.

Also, don't forget mandatory pardons for *all* state and federal victims of the drug war.


----------



## batlam1 (Apr 3, 2009)

going back to the point of the thread....
The million marijuana march (global marijuana march) is on may 2nd 2009!!! Not on 4:20....
Why can't everyone coodinate their efforts?? It's a better way to show your support than just a march here and there...


----------



## crassevolution (Apr 3, 2009)

z3r08urn said:


> Indeed. You don't "legalize" and then restrict how many you can have. Arms are legal, and there is no restriction on how many rifles or pistols you can own. There is no restriction on how many heads of lettuce you can have growing in your back yard.
> 
> Legalization, or keep it illegal. There should be no middle ground.
> 
> Also, don't forget mandatory pardons for *all* state and federal victims of the drug war.



i agree and the pardons are definitely important.

i was talking to some of my activist friends and we came up with this. The thing about protesting is that your just showing u don't support the laws in place. There needs to be a different kinds of action first. you can write letters of concern to ur senators, congress men& women, and governors. Also petitioning for decriminalization is important to. Specifically for states that have no positive weed laws. We need to walk before we can run. besides cops and federal agents will show up and start profiling us and i don't know about u guys but i don't want that. We can't where masks cause that sends a way wrong message. These letters need to show the officials we are hard working Americans that contribute to society in positive ways. That way they can start to understand just because u smoke or grow doesn't mean ur a bad person. we are going to our local coffee and independent book stores to have letter parties(with an after party of course) . If u r active in other stuff for example food not bombs it should be easy for u to get a descent size group together twice or better three times a month to write these letters or petitions. maybe even have a show and the entry fee could be a letter to ur governor. this is just stuff we thought of.

 be safe everyone


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 4, 2009)

good point crass.....why is the global march on may 2nd and not 4/20? sounds like a dyslexic stoner came up with the date 5/02 instead of 4/20, hahaa....


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 4, 2009)

z3r08urn said:


> Indeed. You don't "legalize" and then restrict how many you can have. Arms are legal, and there is no restriction on how many rifles or pistols you can own. There is no restriction on how many heads of lettuce you can have growing in your back yard.
> 
> Legalization, or keep it illegal. There should be no middle ground.
> 
> Also, don't forget mandatory pardons for *all* state and federal victims of the drug war.


Very true, but look where we are now .... medically legal in some states, federally illegal in EVERY STATE.
to think that it would go from completely illegal to legal and have 10 pounds or whatever would be a MAJOR jump to say the least.
i just dont think its gonna happen like that .... first its gotta be FEDERALLY MEDI LEGAL and work from there ....


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 4, 2009)

You gonna pay for my flight?


----------



## z3r08urn (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't mean to be rude, but decriminalization is a cop out.

I 110% support medicinal usage of Marijuana, but I don't think we should take tiny steps to allow medicinal usage over recreational usage - in layman's terms, I don't think it should be OK for some, and not for all (like it is for police officers and federal officials but not the general public). The prohibition of hemp is ridiculous and just needs to be stopped. What we need is coordinate efforts to legalize. Let's start small - state wide. Then force the hypocrites who espouse "states rights" to eat their words when it is legalized in said states. (I personally think states' rights, in modern terms, is a load of shit - as people will simply abuse it to push bigoted legislation against particular groups of people while the federal government cannot - i.e. ban gay marriage, ban marijuana, etc).

The reason I don't like decriminalization is because manufacturers can still be placed in prison - as could people who traffic or just happen to have large quantities on them. 'nuff said.

Just my $0.10!


----------



## gms (Apr 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> 10 plants or 10 POUNDS
> 
> .... wow those numbers really dont make sense
> even the medi-states is like 12 plants, 8 ounces or somethin .... but 10 POUNDS ?


Agreed, those numbers don't really make sense. Why such a small number of plants and such a large number of dried flowers? Bit strange...

And 10 plants isn't anything, the limit should be more like 24 if there was a limit at all to account for mom plants, since most people would want to keep moms around and that would count as part of your 10 plants.

Until we get a REAL Republican (not all these neo-cons we have these days, who are a disgrace to the word Republican) into office, I highly doubt we'll see any legalization.

I also think, IMO, we should focus on making medical use federally legal first. As someone else pointed out going from it being federally illegal and only state legal in a handful of states, to fully federally legal overnight is a bit of a jump.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 4, 2009)

You can produce more than 10 pounds per 10 plants if you know what you're doing.


----------



## z3r08urn (Apr 5, 2009)

If there are limits, it should be something like 15,000 flowering plants, 500,000 veg plants, and 20 tons of dried flowers. That makes far more sense.


----------



## Tural (Apr 8, 2009)

Ill definately try to go.but I think if the law is passed then it should make it just a plant with no limits or regulations


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> You can produce more than 10 pounds per 10 plants if you know what you're doing.


yes, out doors ... someone else said this too

again ... not the point


----------



## 420Chillin (Apr 14, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> You can produce more than 10 pounds per 10 plants if you know what you're doing.


Yeah, I heard of that, but never actually seen it happen. Would be great though.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

420Chillin said:


> Yeah, I heard of that, but never actually seen it happen. Would be great though.


 Well fdd has those monsters every year, im sure 10 or more, and im sure he gets a pound off each....


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 18, 2009)

2 more days!!!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 18, 2009)

fuck, im only gonna have an 8th or so on 4/20...I usually like to have a half oz or a quad at least...


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 18, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> fuck, im only gonna have an 8th or so on 4/20...I usually like to have a half oz or a quad at least...


 shit lol i cant even smoke im just starting a new job


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 18, 2009)

weedman013 said:


> shit lol i cant even smoke im just starting a new job


 yeah thats why this legalization is great, if it happens, i wont have to worry about gettin a stupid piss test for a lil grass everytime i apply for a job...
and yeah I just didnt conserve enuff weed from my last harvest, I went nuts, smoking 24/7 lol


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 18, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> yeah thats why this legalization is great, if it happens, i wont have to worry about gettin a stupid piss test for a lil grass everytime i apply for a job...
> and yeah I just didnt conserve enuff weed from my last harvest, I went nuts, smoking 24/7 lol


 see what my problem is is that my father is disabled and well somebody sells cause his government fixid income is not ebnough to pay fuckin bills on a trailer lol so if it happend how is that sombody going to make that money


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 18, 2009)

weedman013 said:


> see what my problem is is that my father is disabled and well somebody sells cause his government fixid income is not ebnough to pay fuckin bills on a trailer lol so if it happend how is that sombody going to make that money


 I dont quite understand your question, are you asking that if its legalized, your worried there wont be any money in weed anymore?


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 18, 2009)

im stateing that if it does get legalized he wouldnt have money to pay the bills


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 18, 2009)

why?well I dont know what to tell you, there will ALWAYS be a giant market for weed...


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 18, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> why?well I dont know what to tell you, there will ALWAYS be a giant market for weed...


 well because the prices of weed would go down if it was legilized and that somebody wouldnt be able to make there bills on time


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 18, 2009)

sell crack then...this site isnt for street dealers anyway...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 19, 2009)

weedman013 said:


> well because the prices of weed would go down if it was legilized and that somebody wouldnt be able to make there bills on time


i hate this argument. rather make a few more bucks and goto jail for 20 years when he gets caught ?... jail would solve his money problems


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i hate this argument. rather make a few more bucks and goto jail for 20 years when he gets caught ?... jail would solve his money problems


 Yeah, I cant stand when people are opposed to legalization, its just a dunb argument...


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 21, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Yeah, I cant stand when people are opposed to legalization, its just a dunb argument...


 what arrument??? and i rather have the chance to go to jail then knowing im going to be living under a bridge


----------

